# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  القواعد الفرعية التي تندرج تحت قاعدة : الأمور بمقاصدها

## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل الله فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله اللهم صل وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ، أما بعد فقد طالعت كتاب القواعد الفقهية الكبرى وما تفرع عنها للدكتور صالح بن غانم السدلان فأحببت أن أفيد رواد المنتدى بدرره فلخصت القاعدة الأولى لعل الله يفقه بها قوما يريد بهم خيراً




القاعدة الأولى من القواعد الكلية الكبرى : الأمور بمقاصدها



    من أدلتها : قول رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى فَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ لِدُنْيَا يُصِيبُهَا أَوْ امْرَأَةٍ يَتَزَوَّجُهَا فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى مَا هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِ .



    شرط قبول العمل : النية الصالحة ، وموافقة السنة فعن ابنِ مسعودٍ بإسنادٍ ضعيفٍ، قال : لا ينفعُ قولٌ إلاَّ بعملٍ ، ولا ينفعُ قولٌ وعملٌ إلاَّ بنيَّة ، ولا ينفعُ قولٌ وعملٌ ونيَّةٌ إلاَّ بما وافق السُّنَّةَ .



    وَالنِّيَّةُ مَحَلُّهَا الْقَلْبُ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ذكر ذلك ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى .

    المقصود من النية في العبادات أمران :

    الأول : تمييز العبادات عن العادات .

    الثاني : تمييز العبادات بعضها عن بعض .
القواعد الفرعية التي تندرج تحت قاعدة : الأمور بمقاصدها



يتفرع من هذه القاعدة الكبرى ثمانية عشرة قاعدة


القاعدة الأولى : المنوي من العمل إما أن يكون عبادة محضة لا يلتبس بالعادات ، وإما أن يكون جنسه من جنس ما يشبه العبادات .

       فالقسم الأول كالصلاة والحج وغيرها، وهي لا تحتاج إلى نية الإضافة لله تعالى ؛ لأن جنسها لا يكون لغيره جل جلاه ، ومن القسم الثاني دفع المال فقد يكون نفقة أو صلة أو زكاة واجبة ، أو صدقة تطوع ، ومثله الذبح فقد يكون أضحية أو هدياً ، أو طعاماً ، وهذا القسم محتاج إلى نية الإضافة لله تعالى للتفريق بينه وبين العادة .


القاعدة الثانية :القربات التي لا لبس فيها لا تحتاج إلى نية الإضافة لله تعالى

كالإيمان بالله جل وعلا وتعظيمه ومحبته والخوف منه ورجاؤه ، وأشباه ذلك .


القاعدة الثالثة : الألفاظ إذا كانت نصوصا في شيء غير متردد لم تحتج إلى نية تعيين المدلول ، لانصرافها بصراحتها لمدلولها

كالألفاظ الصريحة والمعاملات ،كلفظ البيع والشراء والإجارة والطلاق والتزويج والهبة  وكالألفاظ اللغوية التي أصبحت بالاستعمال الشرعي حقيقة شرعية كالصلاة والزكاة والحج  فبمجرد إطلاقها تنصرف للحقيقة الشرعية ولا تنصرف إلى معانيها اللغوية إلا بنية خاصة .
القاعدة الرابعة : المقاصد من منافع الأعيان المعقود عليها إذا كانت متعينة استغنت عن التعيين .

فالعين المعقود عليها عقد إعارة أو إجارة لا تحتاج إلى تحديد الانتفاع بها بخلاف ما إذا كانت العين مترددة بين منفعتين فأكثر كالدابة للحمل والركوب ، والأرض للزرع والبناء والغرس فتفتقر إلى التعيين لئلا يحصل اللبس .
  القاعدة الخامسة : النقود إذا كان نوعها غالبا لم يحتج إلى بيانها في العقد

   إن كانت في البلد عملة واحدة تعين ذكر عددها ، وإن كانت فيه عملتان أحداهما مشهورة ، والأخرى أقل شهرة تعين في الأولى ذكر عددها واسمها ، وتعين في الثانية ذكر اسمها وعددها ونوعها ، وإن كانت في البلد عملتان فأكثر وكلها مشهور تعين ذكر اسمها وعددها ونوعها دفعا للالتباس ، ولا عبرة لنية أحد المتعاقدين .


القاعدة السادسة : الحقوق إذا تعينت لمستحقها كالحق المنفرد فإنه يتعين لربه بغير نية

إن كانت على المرء حقوق معينة لله كنذر أو كفارة أو زكاة معينة فيكفي فيها نية القصد دون نية التعيين بخلاف ما لو كانت عليه أنواع من النذور والكفارات والزكوات فلابد فيها من نيتي القصد والتعيين ، كذلك لو كانت على المرء حقوق معينة لآدمي فيكفي فيها نية القصد دون نية التعيين بخلاف ما لو كانت عليه أنواع من الحقوق كأن يكون عليه دينان أحدهما برهن والآخر بغير رهن فلابد فيها من نيتي القصد والتعيين عند الأداء دفعا للبس .


القاعدة السابعة : التصرفات إذا كانت دائرة بين جهات شتى لا تنصرف لأحدها إلا بنية

تصرف المكلف إن كان لجهة معينة محددة كتصرفه في أموال يتيم معين فيكفي فيه نية قصد التصرف دون نية التعيين ، وإن كان تصرف المكلف لجهة متعددة متنوعة كتصرفه في أموال يتامى متعددين فلابد فيه من نيتي القصد والتعيين فإن كان تصرفه مطلقاً فلنفسه ، وإن كان يتصرف لغيره فلا بد من نية التعيين ، وإن تساوت التصرفات غالبا فلابد من التعيين عند كل تصرف ، وإن ادعى التعيين وتشاحت الجهات فالقول قوله لأنه أمين .


القاعدة الثامنة : لا بد في النية أن تكون مستندة إلى علم جازم أو ظن راجحٍ

كمن دخل في الظهر عالما بدخول الوقت فهذا على أكمل مراتب النية ، ومن أكل ظاناً بقاء الليل صح صومه لاستصحابه للأصل ، بخلاف ما لو أكل شاكاً في غروب الشمس فعليه القضاء ، لأن الأصل بقاء النهار  ، وأما لو صام يوم الثلاثين شاكاً فلا يصح صومه كذلك لو صلى شاكا في دخول الوقت أو في طهارته فلا تصح صلاته لأن العبادة لا تبنى على أمر مشكوك  أو متوهم فيه .


القاعدة التاسعة : الخطأ فيما لا يُشترط فيه التعيين لا يؤثر

نية التعيين على قسمين : تعيين لازم لا تصح العبادة به كتعيين الفرض من النفل في الصلاة والزكاة والصوم وغيرها ، وتعيين ما لا يلزم تعيينه كتعيين كون الظهر  ـ مثلا ـ فرضا وعدد ركعاتها أربعاً فلو أخطأ في تعيين ذلك فلا يؤثر في العبادة .


 القاعدة العاشرة : من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه

من ذلك من احتال على أكل مال الناس بالربا يمحق الله ماله كما قال تعالى : ( يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ  ) ([1]) ، ومن ذلك أن الله جعل عقوبة الكاذب هدر كلامه ، وجعل عقوبة الغال من الغنيمة حرمانه سهمه وإحراق ماله .


القاعدة الحادية عشرة : يغتفر في الوسائل ما لا يغتفر في المقاصد

كجواز الكذب لإصلاح ذات البين ، ومنها جواز إحراق مال العدو في الحرب لإخافته .
القاعدة الثانية عشرة : هل العبرة بصيغ العقود أو بمعانيها

العقود ذات الصيغ المعينة كبعت ، واشتريت ، وأجرت ، وتصدقت ، اتفق العلماء على أن الأوْلَى استعمال الصيغ المخصوصة في العقود ، واختلفوا في جواز استعمال معانيها التي تعارف عليها الناس ، والراجح جواز ذلك في العقود التي يكثر تداولها لاعتبار النية في ذلك بخلاف العقود النادرة كالنكاح ؛لعدم صحة النزاع في صيغته فبابه ضيق وشأنه خطر ، ولاشتراط الإشهاد فيه ، واستعمال المعنى فيه من باب الكنايات ، والكناية تحتاج إلى نية ، والشهادة على النية غير ممكنة .


القاعدة الثالثة عشرة : لا ثواب ولا عقاب إلا بنية

     فثواب المرء في الآخرة ثوابا أو عقابا مترتب على نيته فقال تعالى في المؤمنين المخلصين : ( الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ يَقُولُونَ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  ) ([2]) ، وقال جل جلاله في الكفرة : ( وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاء مَّنثُوراً ) ([3])، وإن عمل في دنياه عمل صالحاً أثابه الله على ذلك قال تعالى : (مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ) ([4]) ، وإن عمل ما يستحق عليه العقاب جوزي بما يستحق من حد أو تعزيز  أو ضمانٍ .


القاعدة الرابعة عشرة : مقاصد اللفظ على نية اللافظ إلا في موضع واحد وهو الحلف فإنه على نية المستحلِف

لحديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ في صحيح مسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (( يَمِينُكَ عَلَى مَا يُصَدِّقُكَ عَلَيْهِ صَاحِبُكَ )) ، قال النووي : (( وَحَاصِله أَنَّ الْيَمِين عَلَى نِيَّة الْحَالِف فِي كُلّ الْأَحْوَال إِلَّا إِذَا اِسْتَحْلَفَهُ الْقَاضِي أَوْ نَائِبه فِي دَعْوَى تَوَجَّهَتْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَتَكُون عَلَى نِيَّة الْمُسْتَحْلِف ، وَهُوَ مُرَاد الْحَدِيث . أَمَّا إِذَا حَلَفَ عِنْد الْقَاضِي مِنْ غَيْر اِسْتِحْلَاف الْقَاضِي فِي دَعْوَى ، فَالِاعْتِبَار بِنِيَّةِ الْحَالِف . )) ([5]) .



القاعدة الخامسة عشرة : صلاح العمل بصلاح النية وفساده بفسادها

لقوله تعالى : (وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاء حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئاً وَوَجَدَ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ ) ([6]) ، وقوله سبحانه : (فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً ) ([7]) ، ولحديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ في صحيح مسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (( قَالَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَنَا أَغْنَى الشُّرَكَاءِ عَنْ الشِّرْكِ مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا أَشْرَكَ فِيهِ مَعِي غَيْرِي تَرَكْتُهُ وَشِرْكَهُ )) .



القاعدة السادسة عشرة : النية داخلة تحت الاختيار

لأن النية عمل القلب ، وعمل القلب مطاق للمكلف مقدور له داخل تحت اختياره ، قال الله جل وعلا : ( وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ ) ([8]) .



القاعدة السابعة عشرة : ما لا تدخله النية من الأعمال

اختلف الأصوليون في الترك ( ما نُهِيَ عنه ) فقال جمهورهم إنه فعل ، وخالفهم في ذلك أبوهاشم الجبائي ، والراجح ما عليه الجمهور ؛ لأن المرء لا يمدح على ترك منهي عنه ؛ إلا إذا كان في وسعه فعله وتركه مخافة الله جل وعلا ، ثم اختلف العلماء هل يحتاج الترك إلى نية أم لا ، فالجمهور  على أنها لا تفتقر إلى نية كطهارة الخبث خلافا لبعض أصحاب أحمد والشافعي ، قال ابن تيمية : (( وَاعْتِبَارُ طَهَارَةِ الْخَبَثِ بِطَهَارَةِ الْحَدَثِ ضَعِيفٌ ؛ فَإِنَّ طَهَارَةَ الْحَدَثِ مِنْ بَابِ الْأَفْعَالِ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهَا ؛ وَلِهَذَا لَمْ تَسْقُطْ بِالنِّسْيَانِ وَالْجَهْلِ وَاشْتُرِطَ فِيهَا النِّيَّةُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ . وَأَمَّا طَهَارَةُ الْخَبَثِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ بَابِ التروك فَمَقْصُودُهَا اجْتِنَابُ الْخَبَثِ ؛ وَلِهَذَا لَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِيهَا فِعْلُ الْعَبْدِ وَلَا قَصْدُهُ بَلْ لَوْ زَالَتْ بِالْمَطَرِ النَّازِلِ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ حَصَلَ الْمَقْصُودُ كَمَا ذَهَبَ إلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ الْمَذَاهِبِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَغَيْرُهُمْ . وَمَنْ قَالَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَأَحْمَد : إنَّهُ يُعْتَبَرُ فِيهَا النِّيَّةُ فَهُوَ قَوْلٌ شَاذٌّ مُخَالِفٌ لِلْإِجْمَاعِ السَّابِقِ مَعَ مُخَالَفَتِهِ لِأَئِمَّةِ الْمَذَاهِبِ . )) ([9])، ومع ذلك فالمنهيات إذا قصد المرء تركها رغبة في ثواب الله فإنها تصير عبادة لعموم قوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الحديث المتفق عليه : (( إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى )) .



القاعدة الثامنة عشرة : المتعين من العبادات والحقوق لا يحتاج إلى نية التعيين وأداء الحقوق لا يحتاج إلى نية

مراد ذلك أن الحقوق الواجبة على المكلف تبرأ الذمة بأدائها إلى مستحقها ولو لم تكن له نية ولا فعل ، ومن ذلك أداء الدين ، ورد المغصوب ، ونفقة الزوجة .



       ضابط ما تشترط فيه النية مما لا تشترط فيه هو أن الشريعة قسمت أفعال المكلفين إلى قسمين : قسم يحصل مقصوده والمراد منه نفس وقوعه فلا يفتقر في صحته إلى نية كأداء الديون ونفقات الزوجات وأداء الحدود وإزالة النجاسات ، وقسم لا يحصل بمجرد صورته العارية من النية كالتيمم والصلاة والصيام والاعتكاف .

        يؤخذ مما تقدم أن النية على قسمين :

       نية القصد والإرادة ، وهذه شرط في كل عمل قولياً كان أو فعليا أو قلبيا ، مالياً كان أم بدنيا ، فرضا كان أم نفلاً .

      ونية التخصيص والإضافة ، وهذه ليست ملازمة ولا شرطاً في صحة العمل .

([1]) ـ [البقرة : 276]

([2]) ـ [النحل : 32]

([3]) ـ [الفرقان : 23]

([4]) ـ [النحل : 97]

([5])  ـ شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ج11/ص117  

([6]) ـ [النور : 39]

([7]) ـ [الكهف : 110]

([8])  ـ [الحج : 78]

([9]) ـ مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية

----------

